
‘fish oil supplements just don’t cut it.’ - mrfusion
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2015/08/25/fish-oil-pills-dont-stave-off-brain-decline-study-finds/
======
acconrad
TLDR: Eat salmon, walnuts, and flax seed - natural food is better than
supplements for memory and cognition.

~~~
tzs
That is a pretty poor TLDR.

First, that was just from an offhand remark by one of the researchers.

Second, no evidence is cited to support the claim that these foods aid brain
health. The study did not test them.

Third, what the researcher said was that they are a _better_ _bet_ than
supplements for aiding brain and heart health, not that they _are_ _better_.
They are a better bet because the study showed that supplements are
ineffective in these areas, so natural sources are a better bet because they
have not been shown to be ineffective.

------
mrfusion
I'd be curious what the dosage was.

